# Trowbridge kickboxing instructor on trial for 55 child sex offences



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.wiltshiretimes.co.uk/new...nstructor_on_trial_for_55_child_sex_offences/


> A kickboxing instructor and former pub doorman from Trowbridge sexually abused more than 20 children as young as eight over two decades, a court in London heard today.
> David Prosser, 50, of British Row, is alleged to have lured his young students to homes in Trowbridge and London, where he committed a series of indecent assaults and rapes, Isleworth Crown Court heard.
> The married father-of-two is charged with 55 sex offences on 21 children stretching across 20 years, between 1980 and 2000.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 23, 2009)

Give him to the parents of the children he abused.


----------

